# Any provinces have a whitetail archery season after the rifle closure!!



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

I'm from Sask. and when the rifle closes, whitetail is done for the year.


----------



## Dukker (Mar 18, 2007)

Come on over to Ontario. We archery hunt until the end of December.If you hunt in the Rainy River (north west area) of the province some of the biggest bucks are roaming.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

In most parts of Ontario it opens Oct 1st,and closes Dec 31st.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

Bc is the same ... Most regions have a 9 day bow season from dec 1-9 some regions we can bowhunt untill past christmas ...and of course there is the late season LEHs


----------



## c'dn-eh? (Feb 23, 2005)

DODGE-3D said:


> In most parts of Ontario it opens Oct 1st,and closes Dec 31st.


And I'm still out there.:mg:


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

Well..well..well..looks like the manitoba powers to be will be getting a few letters sent thier way on a regular basis!! :darkbeer: Thanks guys!!


----------



## master guide (Oct 22, 2006)

*bow season*

Novs Scotia also has a one week bow season after the rifle season


----------

